# BBQ LIGHTS



## smokin monkey (Jan 16, 2015)

Anybody know where you can get internal BBQ/PIT lights?

I have heard that RecTec do one that's installed inside the grill.

Hard to get hold of stuff like this in the UK.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## ak1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've never seen internal (Wouldn't they get covered with smoke reside?)


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 16, 2015)

AK1 said:


> I've never seen internal (Wouldn't they get covered with smoke reside?)



Hi AK1, apparently RecTec fit them into their grills.

This is a picture of a RecTec light fitted to a GMG













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jan 16, 2015






I think, the low out put of Smoke in a Pellet grill, the residue build up would be slower?

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## seenred (Jan 16, 2015)

AK1 said:


> I've never seen internal (Wouldn't they get covered with smoke reside?)


I can say from experience...I own a Rec Tec, and yes, those lights stay pretty covered in smokey soot.  Back before the novelty of it wore off, I used to remove the glass cover from the light every few smokes, and carefully clean it in some dishwater or in the dishwasher.  But it would just be covered in soot again after my next smoke.  Most of the time now, I never even turn the light on, and to be honest I usually forget it's even in there.

For anyone determined that they need a light, just google "grill accessories, lights", and you'll get lots of options.

Red


----------



## frosty (Jan 16, 2015)

That RecTec is a mighty good idea, but I still use a LED headlamp most of the time, or if really feeling adventurous I hold a flashlight under my arm.  Better yet, use one of the children, so I can still hold my drink.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 17, 2015)

There's also one of these near the smoker.













e6203b90-6291-49bb-bfec-e052cc8f6e30.jpg



__ ak1
__ Jan 17, 2015


----------



## fendrbluz (Jan 17, 2015)

Pocket flash light is what I use cute Ak1 :)


----------



## shaggy91954 (Jan 22, 2015)

I received a magnetic flashlight for Christmas that is about a foot long and extends to 3 ft. with the last foot having a flexible neck.  There is a magnet in the base and the head.  I guess it's meant to be used for automotive applications, but I can't see why it wouldn't work for the grill if it's not cast aluminum.  It is a pretty strong magnet with an adjustable beam that my wife got off of QVC or Home shopping.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 22, 2015)

I am one of those folks that just has to go hog wild or just convienvent.

Put in a patio light that targets the smoker, add a 30 dollar motion sensor. Its the perfect answer and pretty easy and inexpensive. Even better, readily available anywhere in the world. I like the motion sensor because I live in Louisiana, we have mosquitos that rape ducks! You don't need exterior lights left on even by accident.

OR you can get your redneck on...........

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=50032395&rid=20

These are also readily sold everywhere.

Either/or both work, I have had the magnetic type auto repair lamps also. But they are generally LED's, I am old fashion. I need some dang light to see and a reduced lumination that saves power ruins my eyes from squinting trying to see.


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

Never even crossed my mind to put a light inside,

Gary


----------

